
From zero ideas to negotiating with Kanye West - harrydry
https://thekanyestory.com
======
bitesociety
Just be open with the fact you're trying to sell a marketing program and using
this to try to get buzz.

------
kwxza
This was an odd story. What was the intended outcome of creating the
yeezy.dating site? By the author's (and OP's) own admission, he didn't have
the technical expertise to create a robust platform that may have actually
been valuable to the business that is Kanye West. Did he really think using
the name 'Yeezy' would result in anything more than a cease and desist? I
don't know, but I guess it was a fun, albeit expensive project.

------
teh_infallible
Your reference to “laying bricks” makes me think of Amy Hoy. Are you a
graduate of her 30x500 course? This seems like a successful application of her
method.

Basically, the idea is, build and audience before you try to build a product.
Amy likes to target businesses as customers, though.

Great story, and good luck!

------
empath75
So his idea was to steal someone else’s trademark basically.

------
yohann305
Give the guy credits for trying. Sure it’s not ending like in a fairy tale but
I have a feeling this is just the end of a chapter, the story goes on.

I actually would love to see what Harry Dry could do with my mobile app. If
you read this let’s talk. (I’m not giving you my infos on purpose cause I know
you will dig and find it, cheers!)

------
_Schizotypy
your dating site is down, funny story though

~~~
harrydry
Oh right Haha! Thanks for your comment. I'll sort that now.

~~~
auston
Love the story, but was this all last year? How does it end?

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
I gather it ends with "thanks but no thanks." Otherwise, it would probably be
"From zero ideas to a deal with Kanye West."

